# Protective Collars



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

I have two brocade throw pillows and they are very nice. Gracie likes to lay on them LOL but I haven't tried a collar from this material. Her hair matted with the nylon collars too but I recently got her a leather one and the matting is very minimal now (she wears her collar 99% of the time). The only issue is that it has the old fashioned buckle instead of the easy to use clip with the nylon collars, so it's a pain in the butt to take on and off.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are what is recommended for show dogs, so yes, this is what you need. Dogs In Style also carries Kindness Collars. They also protect coat. I got one for Quincy and am ordering one for Journey.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Those sure are pretty collars, but too expensive for me. I got a cotton snood from PoodeLounge on etsy.com. I put it on anytime he wears a collar. I don't leave them on. Mary (of PoodleLounge) is awesome and can make it in a satin or brocade or something, she does custom orders.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poodleit collars are very nice. They are really great for saving neck hair on show dogs. I will have to get one when I grow my puppie's show coat out. I dont really like the "look" of them though. Too big and bold for me. Whitepine collars are really popular with show folks too. It is a super soft nylon that wont break or damage coats either. It comes in a limited slip or a buckle. Very nice collars!

White Pine Outfitters - Soft Web Collars


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I recomment a rolled leather collar for dogs wearing them all the time. Bonnie doesn't matt with it and wears it 24/7 now. I posted some pics on the 'rainy day, no one will play' thread. It looks nice because it is rolled and hardly shows. I use a semicheck collar for walking, still no matting from that. The nylon is like the one posted above (soft web collars). Maybe you mylon collar is scratchy. I, also, don't care for the bold Poodleit collars, but that is just me.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

outwest said:


> I recomment a rolled leather collar for dogs wearing them all the time. Bonnie doesn't matt with it and wears it 24/7 now. I posted some pics on the 'rainy day, no one will play' thread. It looks nice because it is rolled and hardly shows. I use a semicheck collar for walking, still no matting from that. The nylon is like the one posted above (soft web collars). Maybe you mylon collar is scratchy. I, also, don't care for the bold Poodleit collars, but that is just me.


Outwest & I have the same gorgeous rolled leather collar. It's a coat saver for sure. It gets many admiring comments from dog people. I have one from Olga at PI & I've yet to use it- it's the bold thing for me too.

Custom Leather Dog Adjustable Rolled Half Check Solid Brass | Hogan Custom Leather


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogs In Style

Dogs In Style

These are truly beautiful and not as wide as the Poodleit collars, if you find them too much.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tokipoke, the Poodleit neck hair protectors are a very good choice for protecting long neck hair with show coat. I find them to be necessary (or at least some sort of neck hair protector) for show coat. For a pet coat that you simply want to avoid matting with, I'd say go with the rolled leather if you don't like the look of the neck hair protectors. The neck hair protectors are designed to do more than prevent matting. They actually prevent breakage to some degree by eliminating how much rubbing happens against the coat. The satin is soft on the coat and while some rubbing does occur, if used properly, the damage is minimal. It's important to always check for webbing after use, though.

I have tried Dogs in style's other neck hair protectors/kindness collars and while they are very pretty, they really did rip out my dogs' coat due to their design. It would spin around and catch hair (my dogs admittedly don't stay right by my side on walks - we are working on this  )

One of the reasons I avoid white pine and rolled leather collars with tiger is because hair is actually ripped out where the leash connects to the collar due to the hair being so long. I think these choices are great for shorter show coat and for pets, but when you have 10+ inches of hair, it really does get tangled in the hair. (Well, I suppose this issue would be eliminated if I wrapped all the way down his neck, ha ha.) Anyway, this wouldn't be an issue for you because your dog doesn't have 10 inches of hair (lucky you...)

Matting can still occur with Poodleit neck hair protectors depending on how your dog moves while on leash (pulling and circling around will mat hair under the protector more than a dog who walks perfectly and loosely at your side.  ) I am just always sure to check the neck hair under the protector after going for a walk. Any tangles or webbing is separated. Or if the neck hair is wrapped, I check to make sure the wrapped neck sections are still staying separated and not attaching to each other.

Like you said, anything around the neck will do some damage to the coat to some degree. Minimizing the damage is most important. I believe your poodle is in a pet trim, right? I think that you would be safe going with either a rolled leather collar (make sure you part the hair before putting the collar on - stick it right into the parted section) or using something like a Poodleit neck hair protector. I do have a poodleit protector for Millie because her little leather collar (narrow leather collar but not rolled) was matting her hair more than I'd like. The neck hair protector does wonders for our walks. 

Some photos of Mils and Tiger with their Poodleit neck hair protectors.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice photos, CharismaticMillie! I actually like the look of the thick poodleit collars. I looked at the Kindness Collars, they are nice too but I feel like the strappy things behind the collar will somehow rip out Leroy's hair on the back of his neck. So far (crossed fingers) the polyester scarf wrapped around his collar seems to be working. Typically he'll have huge mats by now (about a week after using the nylon collar). I also think he mats right there because dogs like to bite that area when he plays. He hasn't been to the dog park in a week so who knows what's really working. 

Leroy has been acting up on walks. He gets himself riled up because he thinks he sees a cat (when it's just a shadow, or a bush) and he starts pulling, and I'm trying to control him (collar circling his neck). If my scarf-thing doesn't work, then I may bite the bullet and get a poodleit collar. Although Leroy is just a pet, I'm trying to grow coat for competition so good hair is important to me.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Leroy has been acting up on walks. He gets himself riled up because he thinks he sees a cat (when it's just a shadow, or a bush) and he starts pulling, and I'm trying to control him (collar circling his neck)


Darn those invisible kitties- they are so troublesome (& hard to catch)


----------



## RavenClaw (Mar 22, 2012)

I found this post to be so informative and have to admit was quite surprised about that because it was just on the topic of collars. I am so new to the world of poodle and have never encountered anything like this before. We have not gotten our minipoo girl yet (next weds and cant wait) but I never thought of one collar over another with the exception of size and color. So for the average person like me just looking for a pet collar (no showing or anything) what would be best recommended? I saw some say rolled leather which Im not too familiar with but definitely interested in if its more comfortable and convenient. Also, I was looking into the option of having a harness like this Pet Life 'Double-Ring' Pet Harness with Built-in Velcro Back Pouch - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart

or something similar. Do you think it would create coat issues? i like the way harnesses take less pull away from the neck and seem to train them better in walking sometimes (past experience with other breeds). Thanks in advance for any help :act-up:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I went through a bazillion collars with mine, not for matting so much, but because they all seemed to make his neck itch unbearably. He wears a collar all the time (because I'm paranoid), and I wanted something that he was comfortable with. We ended up with the Spiffy Dog collar, which is made of the same fabric as running shoes. It is super light and doesn't bother him at all. I suspect it would also be one that doesn't cause matting at the neck, because it is lightweight.


----------

